# Accumulation Question????



## Acutabovesiny (Aug 25, 2006)

I have an HOA that is disputing snow fall totals. Is there an association or website that can give me official snow accumulation for a specific day in New York? Staten Island?


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Try the weather sites...*



Acutabovesiny;382373 said:


> I have an HOA that is disputing snow fall totals. Is there an association or website that can give me official snow accumulation for a specific day in New York? Staten Island?


 I just put your location in Accuweather and came up with March's snowfall amounts.

http://wwwa.accuweather.com/forecast-climo.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&zipChg=1&zipcode=10301

You could try Noaa,or maybe even the weather channel???
Is there a local airport there ?,they would keep records also.


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

Acutabovesiny;382373 said:


> I have an HOA that is disputing snow fall totals. Is there an association or website that can give me official snow accumulation for a specific day in New York? Staten Island?


What if it's 2" of snow vs. 2" of ice? HOAs stink.


----------



## Mr.PLOWSI (Nov 15, 2004)

Hey,

Your best bet is the Advance. They called 5 inches, there pn is 718-981-1234. I have 12 accounts all over Staten Island and thats the best way to cover youreslf. My issue comes with the fact that it wasn't snow, it was 5 inches of ICE, It was the heaviest snow/ice I've ever pushed. I had one account where there were drifts up to 12 inches in the driveways. You can fudge some ofthen numbers it depends on the HOA. Dome swears on the Advance numbers, I argued with Johanna my first 2 years about the amounts and gave up. What a crazy winter,


----------

